# Purchasing MAC in Malaysia?



## Catherine^ (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi!

I'm off to London soon (all the way from Australia) and I'm stopping over in Malaysia for about five hours. It's probably not long enough to venture out to the city cos I'll only be there from about 5-10am so I don't think that I'm going to have the opportunity to buy MAC and take advantage of the $ exchange rate but I really really want a good set of brushes!!! Do any of you lovely Specktraettes know what cosmetic counters do duty free at Kuala Lumpur airport and might sell brushes? Can anyone give me cosmetic shopping advice or recommendations for KLIA? Gosh I hope they're open that early in the morning!!! 

Thanks in advance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





<3 Catherine


----------



## Juneplum (Sep 27, 2005)

moved to mac chat =)


----------



## labelslut (Sep 28, 2005)

Catherine,  unfortunately you can't get MAC at KLIA.  However if you're flying from Sydney airport iirc there is a MAC counter in the duty free section.

Not to be a downer but I find the shops at KLIA is boring and they keep on repeating themselves after a while-this is true for the perfumes and cosmetics.  What they do have is your basic EL group branded goods with Chanel, YSL, Dior, and Clarins thrown in the mix.

Iirc, I don't think all the shops would be open at around 5-7 but by 8 some would be starting to open up!  The last time I was there was a good couple of years ago and I slept at the hotel inside the airport there.  They do however have free internet terminals very much like Changi but slower connections.


----------



## Catherine^ (Sep 29, 2005)

Unfortunately I'm not flying out of Sydney 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh well looks like Heathrow it is. I'm starting to wish I didn't have this 5 hour stopover but oh well. I"ll have to check out one of the lounges or spend time on the internet on specktra


----------

